# follow ups



## alices (Jul 23, 2013)

I am sorry I can't seem to think, when the pt comes to the ER and an I&D is done, then comes again the next day and they do another I&D how or do we charge? the I&D done 1st 10060 the next day it is 10061, do I need a modifier?..thank you, any and all help is appreciated..alice


----------



## curryjk@umdnj.edu (Jul 23, 2013)

Was this a separte and distinct site and procedure or was the original abscess re-incised and drained?


----------



## alices (Jul 25, 2013)

*re-followup*

yes this is the same incision they just did a re icision..thank you


----------



## Mojo (Jul 26, 2013)

We wouldn't bill another I&D within the 10 day global of the same site.


----------



## alices (Jul 30, 2013)

*re-followup*

thank you for your help..alice


----------



## ginalola77 (Jul 31, 2013)

FYI, you would only bill a 10061 if it was packed, or mutiple abcesses...just for further ref


----------



## Sueedwards (Aug 2, 2013)

*?*

I am wondering why would it be the complicated on the second day if the wound culture was taken on the first day?  Wouldn't you use the 10061 on the first day?  

Just asking?


----------



## Mojo (Aug 2, 2013)

For a single abscess, placing a drain or packing is required for 10061. A culture can be obtained by manually expressing the abscess - often without an incision.


----------

